# Grand Entrance vs Aura Exterior



## dwallon60 (Apr 22, 2018)

I would love to get some feedback on Grand Entrance. The price for this is astronomical vs any other paint. Wouldn't it be just as well for a premium door paint to use Aura for half the price?lain:


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

A lot of people I have talked to, are not big fans of Grand Entrance. It is very expensive, and difficult to work with. You are probably just as well off using Aura, or if using high gloss, the Advanced high gloss is rated for exterior use. I have recommended advanced over grand entrance for high gloss door paint. Most of the grand entrance I have seen (in semi gloss or lower sheen) looked very much like Mooreglow. 

If you are spraying the front door, Grand Entrance will come out great. IMO it should be sprayed. if you are brushing the door, you might as well save some money and use aura.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I stopped carrying grand entrance the cost is prohibitively high for most folks and latex is more forgiving to work with. Aura ext is a great paint but I prefer regal for longer open time and ease of use.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I stopped carrying grand entrance the cost is prohibitively high for most folks and latex is more forgiving to work with. Aura ext is a great paint but I prefer regal for longer open time and ease of use.


Grand entrance is oil base, or hybrid or whatever? I swear I've never used Regal exterior as the BM shop here in town only carries Aura and Ben. Nothing in between, which kind of sucks.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Grand entrance is oil base, or hybrid or whatever? I swear I've never used Regal exterior as the BM shop here in town only carries Aura and Ben. Nothing in between, which kind of sucks.


Its similar to advance. BM call it a waterborne urethane modified alkyd.

I carry ben, regal and aura exterior but hardly ever sell any ben.


----------



## dwallon60 (Apr 22, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Its similar to advance. BM call it a waterborne urethane modified alkyd.
> 
> I carry ben, regal and aura exterior but hardly ever sell any ben.


Ditto. We promote all three of those, but I am unsure of the value of Grand Entrance. It would seem that the value of having Gennex and Colorlock technology is already present in Aura. The only added feature (I would think) is the blocking characteristics, but that is a big jump in price to justify.
I was hoping for something more "mind blowing".


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I remember when they brought out the brochures for Grand Entrance at my BM Shop. The pictures of the doors displaying the colours were horrible. Made the paint job on the doors look terrible. It was really weird.


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

Coming from my one time using the product, I actually liked it quite a lot. 
I used in a green to cover black and it was silky and covered well. A soft bristle brush was my application method. leveled very well.
I didn't have any issues with application. I just wouldn't put it in the hands of a worker. Attention and care with brushing it out, and it turned out beautifully. 

In my world, with certain customers, if you say the extra money for a product is worth it, they'll happily pay. If the customer wants the best, I have no reason to suspect grand entrance being trumped by any other front door paint. 

That being said...I've only used it once for a reason. The price of just a front doorway can make an average homeowner tremble.

It's good, if it were my home and I had the money, I would use it on my front door.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I've used it a couple times. First time I brushed and rolled it. It was a Candy apple red over a grey primer and covered like garbage. 3 coats and still see through. Advantage is the open working time, leveling, adhesion and hardness of finish..
Second time I sprayed green on a powder coated metal door. No additional primer. Stuck like crazy, flowed out nice, but didn't like the way it sprayed. Kind of left micro bubbles..
I think it's marketed to people brushing it on because of the long open time. Plus it doesn't really need a primer as it bonds really well. I don't think I would trust the regular Aura without a bonding primer..but none the less is an excellent product. I just used it today on a previously painted garage door and front door with fantastic results.


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm seeing if the color and project goes beyond just a door with the particular color, I'll opt for aura. No way I'm putting grand entrance on a garage door too, that is unless grand entrance becomes available in gallons. 

I've used mooreglo love it's hardness, but the leveling is not a strong point...that's a priority in my book as I only spray if I really need to.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Just an fyi, Consumer Reports absolutely raves over the Grand Entrance. Although according to them it's $28 a gallon.


----------



## gonzalezwally53 (Feb 19, 2021)

rosespainting said:


> A lot of people I have talked to, are not big fans of Grand Entrance. It is very expensive, and difficult to work with. You are probably just as well off using Aura, or if using high gloss, the Advanced high gloss is rated for exterior use. I have recommended advanced over grand entrance for high gloss door paint. Most of the grand entrance I have seen (in semi gloss or lower sheen) looked very much like Mooreglow.
> 
> If you are spraying the front door, Grand Entrance will come out great. IMO it should be sprayed. if you are brushing the door, you might as well save some money and use aura.


----------



## gonzalezwally53 (Feb 19, 2021)

Should I reduce it to spray it with a cup gun? 10?


----------

